# Xorg intel driver ring error



## bluetick (Jan 7, 2009)

Xorg has been giving me fits, vesa stops with no usable screens found, intel stops with ring msg.

FreeBSD 7.1-RELEASE

xf86-input-keyboard-1.2.2_2 
xf86-input-mouse-1.2.3_2 
xf86-video-intel-2.4.3 
xf86-video-vesa-1.3.0_2 
xf86-video-vga-4.1.0_2 
xf86bigfontproto-1.1.2 
xf86dga-1.0.2 
xf86dgaproto-2.0.3  
xf86driproto-2.0.3  
xf86miscproto-0.9.2 
xf86rushproto-1.1.2 
xf86vidmodeproto-2.2.2  


pciconf -lv
vgapci0@pci0:0:2:0:     class=0x030000 card=0x01601028 chip=0x25628086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82845G/GL/GV/GE/PE Integrated Graphics Device'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA

xorg.conf
Section "Monitor"
#       DisplaySize       380   300     # mm
        Identifier   "Monitor0"
        VendorName   "DEL"
        ModelName    "DELL 1907FP"
 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertRefresh values to use DDC:
#       HorizSync    31.0 - 83.0
#       VertRefresh  56.0 - 76.0
#       Option      "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]
        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ColorKey"                  # <i>
        #Option     "CacheLines"                # <i>
        #Option     "Dac6Bit"                   # [<bool>]
        #Option     "DRI"                       # [<bool>]
        #Option     "NoDDC"                     # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ShowCache"                 # [<bool>]
        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"              # <i>
        #Option     "PageFlip"                  # [<bool>]
        Identifier  "Card0"
        Driver      "intel"
        VendorName  "Intel Corporation"
        BoardName   "82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device"
        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection

Xorg.log (error msg)
Ring end
space: 28 wanted 32
(II) intel(0): [drm] removed 1 reserved context for kernel
(II) intel(0): [drm] unmapping 8192 bytes of SAREA 0xc205f000 at 0x28766000
(II) intel(0): [drm] Closed DRM master.

Fatal server error:
lockup

(II) intel(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 31
(II) intel(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 32
(II) intel(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 33
(II) intel(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 34
(II) intel(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 35
(II) intel(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 36


----------



## crsd (Jan 7, 2009)

Please check http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-x11/2009-January/007047.html


----------



## bluetick (Jan 7, 2009)

If I read the patch right, it is for 7.4, and it would not apply when I tried it. Looks like his was running but during video play it would crash.
Thanks anyways


----------



## vermaden (Jan 8, 2009)

You can also try the older one:
/usr/ports/x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810


----------



## richardpl (Jan 8, 2009)

vermaden said:
			
		

> You can also try the older one:
> /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810



It will not change anything belive me, beside that port is marked broken and I bet there are even no packages for it.
This is FreeBSD's DRM code problem, which should be fixed in 7 STABLE soon.

Workaroung: disabe dri,drm and direct acceleration.


----------

